# Asus Laptop - Win 7 installieren - Partitionieren - System Partition löschen?



## Caspar (7. Juli 2010)

*Asus Laptop - Win 7 installieren - Partitionieren - System Partition löschen?*

Hallöchen Leuz!

Ich habe gerade den niegelnagelneuen Asuslaptop meiner Freundin vor mir und installiere (neben der Sportschau) zum ersten mal ein Betriebssystem. Bis jetzt bin ich ganz gut klar gekommen doch jetzt befürchte ich etwas löschen zu wollen das ich nicht löschen sollte. ^^

Auf dem PC ist Red Flag (Linux) vorinstalliert. Das möchte natürlich niemand und ich würde es gern entfernen und Win 7 installieren.

Ich bin beim installieren gerade an der Stelle, an der ich gebeten werde eine Partition auszuwählen, auf der ich Win 7 installieren möchte. Dort sind drei Partitionen vorhanden:

1. Datenträger 0 Partition 1 // 37.8GB // 0GB frei // Typ: System
2. Datenträger 0 Partition 2: EXPRESSGATE // 250.6GB // 249.6GB frei //  
   Typ: Primär
3. Nicht zugewiesener Speicherplatz auf Datenträger // 9.8GB // 9.8GB frei  
   Typ: (leer)

zu1.  Ich nehme an auf der ersten Partition ist Red Flag und ich kann es  
        eiskalt löschen? 
zu 2. Die zweite scheint der freie Speicher zu sein der später füllbar im  
        Windows ist!?
zu 3. Die dritte wäre geeignet um partitioniert und formatiert zu werden, ist 
        jedoch aufgrund ihrer Größe nicht zur Installation geeignet!?

Zur Installation sind für Win 7 16332MB erforderlich. Kann ich, nachdem ich die erste Partition gelöscht habe 20000MB für eine als System formatierte Partition verwenden und den Rest zur Primären Partition hinzufügen?

Danke schonmal für eure Mühen!


----------



## kress (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Asus Laptop - Win 7 installieren - Partitionieren - System Partition löschen?*

Du kannst bei dem Setup eigentlich alle Partionen platt machen, sofern du das willst.
Dann einfach nach belieben Partitionen erstellen und Win 7 installieren.


----------



## Caspar (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Asus Laptop - Win 7 installieren - Partitionieren - System Partition löschen?*

Okay danke.  Ich werde jedes mal gewarnt das ich dabei wichtige Daten von Asus lösche. Also sind auch auf der Primär-Partition keine wichtigen Dateien vorhanden?

Dann werde ich mich mal ans Werk machen! Dankedanke


----------



## kress (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Asus Laptop - Win 7 installieren - Partitionieren - System Partition löschen?*

Mh sollte eigentlich nichts wichtiges Dabei sein, vielleicht ein paar Asus interne Tools für die fn Tasten etc.
Schau vielleicht erstmal, ob du die Treiber (CD) findest undso, damit dir nichts fehlt.
Aber bei Win 7 sollte das klappen, das sucht sich ganz gut die Treiber.


----------



## Caspar (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Asus Laptop - Win 7 installieren - Partitionieren - System Partition löschen?*

Okay dann müsste es Wurst sein. Die Treiber-CD von Asus ist da. Dann mache ichs mal Platt, ich berichte wenns installiert ist von den Erfolgen! Merci! ^^


----------



## kress (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Asus Laptop - Win 7 installieren - Partitionieren - System Partition löschen?*

Jo, viel Glück und Erfolg.


----------



## Torsley (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Asus Laptop - Win 7 installieren - Partitionieren - System Partition löschen?*

und normalerweise kann man sämtliche tools der hersteller auch auf dessen seite neu downloaden.


----------



## Caspar (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Asus Laptop - Win 7 installieren - Partitionieren - System Partition löschen?*

Sou ich schreibe jetzt vom Laptop aus!  Danke für eure Hilfe! Welchen kostenlosen Virenscanner sollte ich installieren? Avast oder Avira Antivir?


----------



## enno2010 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Asus Laptop - Win 7 installieren - Partitionieren - System Partition löschen?*

nimm den von microsoft , der is gut und läuft nich ab


----------



## Caspar (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Asus Laptop - Win 7 installieren - Partitionieren - System Partition löschen?*

Okay danke. Ist der schon automatisch drauf oder muss ich den erst noch runterladen? Habe auf dem PC ein Programm mit dem Name Windows Defender gefunden.

Okay habe ihn.


----------



## kress (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Asus Laptop - Win 7 installieren - Partitionieren - System Partition löschen?*

Nee, das Antiviren-Tool hast Microsoft Secure Essentials.


----------



## Torsley (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Asus Laptop - Win 7 installieren - Partitionieren - System Partition löschen?*

Ich nutze auch microsoft security essentials. Bin soweit zufrieden.


----------



## Caspar (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Asus Laptop - Win 7 installieren - Partitionieren - System Partition löschen?*

Danke für eure Hilfe, Microsoft Essentials und ein paar andere Sachen sind jetzt drauf!


----------

